

If monks can build a temple out of beer bottles, what can you do? - yannis
http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmental-news/latest/beer-bottle-temple-460909?src=rss

======
JacobAldridge
Many, many more images below. I think the OP goes _way_ over the top in terms
of describing its environment credentials ("single-handedly redefined
recyclability") and aesthetics ("fuses practicality and spirituality to create
a whole new forum for aesthetic design"), but it certainly seems to be an
impressive project.

[http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=thai%20monks%...](http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=thai%20monks%20beer%20bottles&sourceid=navclient-
ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enAU244AU245&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi)

~~~
yannis
Thanks for the images. I am currently travelling through Greece and Cyprus and
what caught my eye in museums is that the glass would probably survive for
ever. The Temple is not only a good example of recyclability but also of
engineering. But you are right the OP went over the top with the 'green
language'. I guess someone got too excited :)

